# Counter Surfing....help!! :o



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

Quinsy is 6.5 months old and we don't seem to be having too many issues that are not improving on a daily basis, except for the counter surfing :doh:.

She had at one point gotten away with scooping a scrumptious piece of chicken breast (and paper towel) that my husband left on the counter, while he was getting a glass of milk (he has accepted the blame). We heard that there was no point in trying to correct it once they got hold of the food/reward. This is exactly how this all started, she's not stupid, after all...counter = food!! 

We have since been diligent in not leaving anything on the counter and by catching her the moment her eyes/nose connect with the counter or as she jumps up. This is when we say "leave it" and she backs off, or down. Sometimes we need to pretend to walk toward her to get her back on all 4's. When she obeys, we praise her with a "good girl" or "good leave it". She still keeps trying though, (a month later) and it is constant at 4-5 times a day. She hasn't received a prize since the first occurrence about a month ago. 

Should we not praise her for "leaving it" when asked, is that her reward instead of the food? I read somewhere that we have to associate the act with something unpleasant, like a loud noise (even stage the scenarios to create the association). However, I fear that she will become afraid of loud noises or that it simply won't phase her, as she is a very confident little one.

Does anyone have any ideas?

PS. What's with the obsession with paper towels??


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

One thing that we were always taught as volunteers with Canine Assistants is that dogs are the world's best gamblers. If they have been able to get away with something ONE time, they will continue to take the risk/gamble that they'll be able to get away with it another time. Even when the odds aren't in their favor. 

The reason that they preached this to us, is that we were never to let the dogs on the furniture when they were in our homes - ever. Because not all of our recipients were going to allow dogs on furniture (though most would). But since there was a number of recipients who preferred not to have dogs on furniture, we were not to encourage or allow it. 

You could always tell which dogs had the rules bent for them - a dog that never got on furniture goes home with a different volunteer, and then every time after that - they attempt to get on the furniture when you take them home again. LOL

Not sure what strategies are best for breaking her of this - we stayed on top of Noah about this from the get go - and knock wood - he does not counter surf. There was ONE time, when I was shredding chicken, turned around for a second, and when I turned back around, I saw his mouth almost on the edge of the plate and without even thinking, I grabbed his scruff with both hands and shouted NO!!!! (and saved the chicken).

I think that it startled him so badly, he never tried again.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I think it may be more of a cat thing but it worked for my dog. Put aluminum foil along the edge of the counter. They don't like the sound and will jump off. BTW it worked on my bed also. I don't like my dogs on bed (Ok my husband doesn't) and every time I went out I would come home and my bed was unmade (someone's been sleeping in my bed!). I put aluminum foil on the bed when I left and no more jumping up on the bed . Just an idea - Good luck 
PS I always said paper (paper towels, tissue, paper checks!) was my dogs drug of choice


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

rabernet said:


> One thing that we were always taught as volunteers with Canine Assistants is that dogs are the world's best gamblers. If they have been able to get away with something ONE time, they will continue to take the risk/gamble that they'll be able to get away with it another time. Even when the odds aren't in their favor.


rabernet - LOL..."gamblers", ain't that the truth!! . If only this little one could get startled; nothing seems to phase her :doh:. Hopefully, if her Mom n Pops are diligent enough, she'll eventually tire of trying, after often failing to get a reward. *crossing fingers*. Until then, we'll keep on keepin' on. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

We kept the counters clear for at least a year and Casper gave it up. We didn't correct him or reward him. Perhaps we said Off when he got up. He also went through a phase where he thought that being with us meant having his head up near ours. If we were both standing at the counter, he'd join us. His little doggie face seemed to be saying, "So, what are we talking about?" I do hear him get up there now and then from the family room, but any food is back far enough not to be worth it. I'm pretty careful about baked goods, though. The only thing he's gone after was a loaf of banana bread fresh from the oven.


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks, LynnC...certainly worth a shot.  Regarding the bed, Q tends to like going under the bed, more than on the bed...hahahaha. I wonder what would work for that. 

"Dogs drug of choice" - That's too funny!! I don't get it, though...can't imagine it being a tasty treat. 

Thanks for your input :wavey:


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

quilter said:


> If we were both standing at the counter, he'd join us. His little doggie face seemed to be saying, "So, what are we talking about?"


quilter - honestly, that is the cutest thing ever. I used to love when our other Golden would stand up on her hinds to be at level with us, when we were on the deck hanging out near the rail. I was always able to give her the best hugs that way.

Thanks for your reply; appreciate it. We'll keep the counters clear (I say that as I roll my eyes thinking about the DH) and continue with the 'leave it' and keep it at that. Wish us luck.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

You just have to be vigilant and keep counters clear and teach the off command. We thought for sure Chloe was going to be a surfer. But she finally got the command off and we never let anything on the counter. Now she rarely puts her paws on the counter. Most of the time it's when someone comes over and she is super excited and her brains go out the door.


----------



## Driggsy (Jun 12, 2014)

We keep our dog's bed in a corner of the kitchen, and feed him (or toss him a treat like a carrot) when he lies down. He will frequently take himself there and wait for something good to come his way - helps take the focus off of whatever I am cooking. We also have a general "you are not allowed in this part of the kitchen, period" area around the stove and where we cook. when he comes wandering in I make a "sss" noise and send him to his bed. I don't like dogs underfoot or close to our food (too tempting).

There is a good video by kikopup (you can search her on Youtube) about "leave it" and training a dog not to counter-surf. Takes a while but might be helpful in combination with everything else you are doing.


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

Driggsy said:


> There is a good video by kikopup (you can search her on Youtube) about "leave it" and training a dog not to counter-surf. Takes a while but might be helpful in combination with everything else you are doing.


Thanks, Driggsy, for your response. I'll definitely have a look at the video. Going to also attempt preventing her from entering the area; like that idea.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer does the same thing Casper does. Usually, the only times he's ever put paws on the counter, was when we were moving things around or chopping stuff up and he wanted to know what was happening. Generally, he's not allowed into the kitchen. He's only allowed in if he's on leash, and there's someone with him. One time he tried jumping up onto the counter and I must've yanked the leash too hard or too fast accidentally because he looked really confused when he landed on all four paws. He hasn't put his paws up on the counter since (knock on wood).


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Mandy thinks anything on the counters or table belong to her. We are working diligently on OFF but so far it hasn't sunk in. She is very nosey and wants whatever there is to be had. She's not quite 5 months old. Are we too late with the training?


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I was talking to my husband about this last night, and what I posted. He's the one home with Casper during the day. He says (he says lots of things) that he watched the kitchen from the web cam from his office when Casper was a pup. Whenever he saw Casper on the counter, he told him to get off. He says that sort of freaked the dog out. Like God or something.

Do I believe this???


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks everyone, for your advice! I know it's early yet, but she hasn't attempted to grab anything off of the counter, since. Crossing fingers.

quilter - I believe it. I remember catching our bridge baby heading toward our toilet, from a reflection on our dresser mirror. She was maybe a year old. I'm sure she thought she was getting away with something, but when I yelled out "leave it, Dakota", it startled her and she literally ran outside looking as if she was trying to figure out what the heck just happened. She never went near it, not even once, in the 10 years after.


----------

